# Egyptian gas



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

For more than 8 years, Mubarak used to sell Egyptian Gas to Israel for less than cost price while at the same time Egyptians are struggling to find Gas to use in their own homes. Egyptians in many towns and villages struggle to find gas to cook let alone have warm water in winter while other countries are taking the gas for less than its cost price.
One of the charges against Mubarak and his billionaire businessman friend, Hussain Salem, is this deal which saw both of them taking large amounts of money as commission
Yesterday, the Egyptian Gas holding company has decided to end the unfair agreement with the private Israeli company.


Egypt's national gas company EGAS announced Sunday that it will be cancelling its natural gas supply deal with Israel.

Ampal-American Israel Corporation, a partner in the East Mediterranean Gas Company (EMG), which operates the pipeline, said the Egyptian companies involved had notified EMG they were "terminating the gas and purchase agreement." Egypt cancels natural gas deal with Israel - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Termination of Israeli-Egyptian natural gas agreement serves dangerous precedent - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt is ready to resume gas supply to Israel but at “a new price and with new conditions,” the country’s International Cooperation Minister Fayza Abul Naga said on Monday, according to the official MENA news agency

Egypt says ready to resume gas supply to Israel, but at new price


----------

